# growing creeping fig



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a clipping of a creeping fig that I placed on my background with spagnum moss. Its been about 2 and a half weeks now and I haven't seen it grow yet. It is still green and looks healthy but just not growing. 

I have no lights but room lighting. Does creeping fig need lots of light or low/moderate light. Also, when do they start growing?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

the first thing those plants are going to do is orient their leaves and throw out new roots. if you want to know how healthy your creeping fig is give it a little tug and if its in their good then its probably about to start spreading.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

In order for it to grow from a cutting you will need very high humidity and good lighting.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

I have made several attempts with creeping fig and it is sometimes advertised as a fast growing ground cover. In my experience, it grows very slowly and another ground cover should be used (moss). It is pretty when it finally spreads but you have to be very patient and use it as an accent as it sounds like you are.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to disagree. I've had it take over a tank in less than 3 months, growing up and rooting to glass. I think its really about environmental conditions. It tends to grow very well in high light and very high humidity.


----------



## paulrust (Mar 15, 2009)

Like I said, "in my experience".


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Even with good lighting and good humidity I have had creeping fig fail to root. Once established it is like a week in a tank, but sometimes getting them to take hold is a challenge. One thing no one has mentioned - is the quality of the cutting. That could be part of the issue here. Older pieces - or woodier stems don't root as well as younger ones in my experience.

Adding a additional light source might be helpful. 

Everyone's experience is different - what works for one doesn't work for everyone. 

If the leaves are not falling off or turning brown you are ok. Just because you don't see visible growth doesn't mean the plant isn't taking hold. Give it some time and be patient.

Good luck.



huyvu said:


> I have a clipping of a creeping fig that I placed on my background with spagnum moss. Its been about 2 and a half weeks now and I haven't seen it grow yet. It is still green and looks healthy but just not growing.
> 
> I have no lights but room lighting. Does creeping fig need lots of light or low/moderate light. Also, when do they start growing?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

One thing that should be noted, which would explain the differences in experience, is that there are several different types of creeping figs. There was no mention of which type anyone was talking about.
In my experience, the smaller leaved figs grow much more slowly than their broader leaved cousins. Oak leaf, minimia and smaller curly varieties grow more slowly.

Just something else to consider...

______________
EricG.NH


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

pl259 said:


> One thing that should be noted, which would explain the differences in experience, is that there are several different types of creeping figs. There was no mention of which type anyone was talking about.
> In my experience, the smaller leaved figs grow much more slowly than their broader leaved cousins. Oak leaf, minimia and smaller curly varieties grow more slowly.
> 
> Just something else to consider...
> ...


Great points, Melissa and Eric. I assumed by creeping fig that the original poster was referring to ficus pumilo (sp?) which is what I was referencing my experience with. Oak leaf ficus seems to take longer but once it gets going it will grow over everything. Same to be said about the Panamanian ficus. One thing I have noticed is that certain cuttings will establish themselves, grow a few inches and then seem to max out as far as nutrients/light go. I have a few of these in tanks where they thrive but haven't expanded in a few months. Yet, in other tanks I can't keep the ficus (both pumilo and oak leaf) from growing up and under the glass lid. In these cases they received nearly 100% humidity and intense light (both are 10G with 2 15W 6700K CFs. Some pics for good measure, i love this stuff - this tank has been going for about 5 months or so. 




























Rooting on the glass


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Any more I just toss in a cutting in a tank and let it go. The more you mess with them the worse they do.

I have had the worst time getting ficus pumilia & ficus pumila 'variegata' rooted. With the 'variegata' being the hardest. I gave up on strategically placing plants in my tanks a long time ago.

I also have ficus pumlia growing out of the tank - it makes it's way through the tinest spaces.

One method that has worked the best for me, is placing a cutting on sphaghum & let it begin to root. Then, take and move it and mount it on the background. 190 oz containers work really well for rooting cuttings.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've learned my lesson about strategic placement of plants. If they do well, it doesn't matter since they will overcome a tank, suzi wong fern being the perfect example. Stuff is a weed.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's one of mine: 









It's the standard ficus sp. and it's all over the whole background - though it's being smothered in places by the rampant growth of the philo and pothos. I'll be breaking this tank down in the next little while - too overgrown for my taste.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't have any of that fern, but after seeing it take over a friend's tank I knew it wasn't one I needed. Those just keep one increasing in size until they take up most of the volume in the tank. 

Of course, ficus, pothos and a few others do the same thing. 

I wish there were good 'mini' plants that would never get past a certain size. 2 of my favorite philos are minis! 

I love the oak leaf ficus. It is in most of my tanks. Even that will overtake a tank if given enough time. Anyone who stops buy usually ends up taking some home. It is awesome. 



stemcellular said:


> Yeah, I've learned my lesson about strategic placement of plants. If they do well, it doesn't matter since they will overcome a tank, suzi wong fern being the perfect example. Stuff is a weed.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Did you add those pics after your initial post? Or am I seeing things...lol.

In the first 2 photos - on the upper left. What is that plant? It almost looks like a pumila. Is that Suzi in the 2nd & 3rd ones? 

The one thing I don't like about the oak leaf is the rooting on the glass - the 4th pic. When you try to clean it up you end up ripping up part of the tank. Small price to pay for such an awesome plant.



stemcellular said:


> Rooting on the glass


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

melissa68 said:


> Did you add those pics after your initial post? Or am I seeing things...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, yeah, I was adding them probably while you were posting. overlap.

Yup, I think its ficus pumila; the tank started with a small cutting of it and some oak leaf ficus, a small suzi wong and a random cutting of some begonia I got from Sports doc. Now both ficus sp. fight it out against one another and the suzi wong, which would fill the entire volume of the tank if I let it. (On that note, if anyone needs some free cuttings please let me know). As for the rooting on the glass, yeah, I haven't tried to clean it yet since its behind some cork but its pretty dense and gooey.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

^^I'll take some! PM me with some shipping costs if you're serious! =) (84604)

I have yet to experiment with any of them, but local friends that have them have had no problem--some people I have heard suggest planting them with one end in the substrate instead of just on the wall.


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a creeping fig growing from a cutting. Originally it was in a position with not enough light and all died except one leaf. I put the leaf on a higher elevation and put the stem of the leaf in the substrate. A month later i had wrote it off as never going to grow and went to move it and found it had rooted. Another month on and it has multiple leaves and is starting to climb. I think the main thing with them is patience and direct light.


----------

